# Latest Molly Pics



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well she is now just over three months now and settled in well....as you can see!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So cute and very pretty.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

looks so cute x


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww she is beautiful and looks so contented.


----------



## nevey2006 (Sep 5, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Classic photos, don't they just love to settle on or in between your lap. She's a stunner and what a fabulous coat too.

Sue


----------

